# Canadian guitar supply centers?



## exhaust_49 (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm looking for a guitar supply center in Canada (something like stewart-macdonald in the us) that can sell me a set of ebony bridge pins that have a 3 degree taper. I'm not having much luck looking for one on the net. Does anyone know of one?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Don't know what the taper is. Reliable seller. 

http://stores.shop.ebay.ca/bezdez__W0QQ_sidZ11557664?_nkw=bridge+pins&submit=Search

*Do not* go to Guitars parts canada ......


----------



## exhaust_49 (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks, but I stay away from ebay. I just don't trust it. do you know of anywhere else?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

These guys are right on.... buy today and you will have it friday.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> *Do not* go to Guitars parts canada ......


Seconded! Unless you *like* waiting around.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

yes Bezdez is OK........they are not your regular e-bay shop......


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

yup i bought a bunch of good ebony pins from bezdez- simple plain ones. no idea what the taper is either. they work nice on everything ive put them on.
its not the same as dealing with some unknown seller- its a dealer, in ontario. basically you just use the ebay thing to fill out your order- makes it fast and simple.


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

Bezdez is excellent!


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Just in case you DON'T*

I am not sure if some of you know what tapering means so if you scroll down a ways below the pins it gives you a general idea as to what,where and when and a few other things too.
http://www.guitarsaddles.com/products.asp
This is sometime's where I would order and get things done, Bob is a delight to deal with if you have something you need custom made.Ship..........We just don't have the same demand up here for the exotic stuff avavilable that they do state side, so sometimes you have to look south to really get something you crave or desire for.kksjur


----------

